

ISO8601 - grhmc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601

======
grhmc
Posting here re
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9851292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9851292).

ISO8601 is a mess, and nearly impossible to write a thorough parser. There are
uncountable ways to parse it and still come out with valid datetimes.

